# Older & Lost Racing Pigeon Needs Happy Home (SF Bay Area or California)



## valeri (Sep 6, 2009)

I've posted in a few other threads, so this pigeon will be familiar if you've seen those posts.

A friend found a racing pigeon with a band, but we haven't been able to locate an owner. Through the band information, our friend found the original owner. But the pigeon had been sold, and there's no record of where he went next. He "adopted" a house in our friend's neighborhood and continues to return there. But, unfortunately, they don't want a pigeon.

We are fostering him -- or her (we don't know) -- until we can find him a great aviary where he has more room to fly about -- and be with other pigeons. We can't offer him too much space or outdoor fly time in our apartment, unfortunately. An aviary to live out his retirement years would be ideal!

He was banded in 1999 so chances are, he's 10+ years old. He was checked by an avian vet, is healthy. He likes us well enough, isn't generally afraid, but is not comfortable yet with hands or being handled. 

Because we're willing to care for him, we're holding out for someone locally who may want to take him in and give him some happiness and TLC. We don't plan to ship him. By local, that could be San Francisco Bay Area, Northern California, or even Southern California. We'll drive quite a ways if it means getting him to a great home. He was originally banded in Orange County, Southern California.

*Edited to add - LOCATION: * My husband and I don't mind road trips, so we'd be willing to drive to neighboring states/areas if, again, it meant getting this pigeon to a wonderful place. 

Thanks so much for taking a look at this post. In the interim, we've called him "Chauncey." You can see a pic here:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/picture.php?albumid=882&pictureid=10212


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Valerie, I can ask a few people close by if they'd be willing to take him in. He
definitely needs an aviary.

fp


----------



## valeri (Sep 6, 2009)

Thank you! Do let me know.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I thought you were going to keep him what changed? he is a nice looking bird.


----------



## valeri (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi, Spirit Wings --

We would absolutely love to help and care for this pigeon, and have committed ourselves to doing so -- long-term if needed. 

Because a number of people have told us that a racing pigeon needs room to fly and be outdoors, we thought that finding an aviary with other pigeons would be the ideal first choice for him. We wanted to find out if a beautiful situation like that might, in fact, exist for him. 

This experience has taught us both how much we would enjoy having and caring for rescued doves or pigeons, even if it's in a fostering scenario. It has totally changed our paradigm. We just want to make sure we're doing the best thing for this particular guy, given his situation and inclinations.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Valeri, if nothing else comes up in the next few weeks, I take him. I have some other homers that are older and have an aviary set up for disabled/elderly pigeons, in addition to my "regular" aviary. You are welcome to visit my online photo album (link below) and see pictures of my aviaries. I am 80% done with a new loft and it should be up soon, at which point he would be welcome if no one else can take him.


----------



## valeri (Sep 6, 2009)

maryjane, Thanks so much! Very kind of you. We'll let you know how it goes with our guy in the next few weeks.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I've since learned from pattersonk2002 that he would love to adopt your homer as a mate for one of his older, rescued homer hens, which would be ideal! Then he would be extra spoiled as only one of a few homers.  Keep us updated.


----------

